# FOUND young mostly black cat - ST5 area...



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

a young black cat with white feet has been wandering round the area for a while now. We've been feeding it but can't take it in cause our biggest cat keeps going for him/her


----------



## Geri Woods (Oct 17, 2010)

You can keep the black young cat if you want and maybe they just need a bit of time to get comfortable with each other. Just make sure that you take care of the big cat as it is meaning nothing has change then even though black cat is around. They also have a feelings and it is normal that this will happen on first few days until they get comfortable and relax.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

trust me the cat's not the only problem.

he's got a temp home with a friend anyway and is going for a scan to see if he has a microchip on monday.


----------

